# Never Anything In the North West



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Calling all North Westerners, every time I look in this section it seems the North West is the only area with nothing going on.

Depressing


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, you know what you need to do then, don't you?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Mark Davies said:


> Well, you know what you need to do then, don't you?


Move? :lol:

I'll look into who is the NW TTOC rep for you :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CamV6 said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you know what you need to do then, don't you?
> ...


I actually did laugh out loud when I read that! good one.

Mark, you are right. I should get off my arse and organise a meet but I am more suited to the attendee role - rather than an organisational role.

Do enough organising at work!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Have just been reading through some of the posts in the Events section and I agree that we never have anything in the North West... Did you find out who was the TTOC rep for the NW?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave G is the NW rep. Unfortunately the NW events have been few and far between for sometime. I did organise one last October to the lakes but there has been very little since  We were supposed to be doing a run to Southport but that didnt come off for whatever reason maybe somebody could tell me why? :? Winter will soon be upon us and a run before then would be a good idea IMO. :idea: SIGH!!!!


----------



## Graham Barlow (Nov 12, 2005)

HI Les i came on that run great scenery and a good place to eat Why not put the same run up again hopefully, not much organisation needed? see how many we get. GB


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am well up for a pre-Xmas meet. Where shall we go ??


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Count me in for it as well if something gets organised.

Based in Chorley and besides meeting up with BigSyd (Up Holland) havent met any other guys near me.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Graham Barlow said:


> HI Les i came on that run great scenery and a good place to eat Why not put the same run up again hopefully, not much organisation needed? see how many we get. GB


Re the lakes run I agree Graham it was but not sure we should run it again so soon. However if anybody wishes to arrange a run then i'm also up for it. BTW I Chose Buttermere and the Fish Inn for eats as I am familiar with it being one of my fav places to visit in fact I was back there this summer.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im a good 1 hour to 1 hour 30mins drive away down the M6, but if you organise a meet, i would more than likely turn up


----------



## bluey-uk (Jul 23, 2008)

Count me in for a NW meet, notice quite a few from this area bolton wigan chorley skem etc but all main meets seem to be south or far far north, cmon lancs lets get together and get bigger


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Depending on the date, i.e aslong as im not working away i'd be up for going too.


----------



## Dan_TT (Jul 26, 2008)

Depending where and when then yesh I'l have a gander


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, it seems like this is gathering some momentum. 

In the absence of any official co-ordination I suggest we put forward a list of potential meeting points, proposed routes etc. We can then get a short (or very short list) and put it to a poll. Due to severe lowering I propose we avoid speedbumps wherever possible 

Matt


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

If I'm off work I'll try to come along too. So is it going to be the Lake District? Or how about the Yorkshire Dales or down into North Wales - some nice roads either way.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK Matt get the ball rolling. :wink:



Matt B said:


> Ok, it seems like this is gathering some momentum.
> 
> In the absence of any official co-ordination I suggest we put forward a list of potential meeting points, proposed routes etc. We can then get a short (or very short list) and put it to a poll. Due to severe lowering I propose we avoid speedbumps wherever possible
> 
> Matt


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> OK Matt get the ball rolling. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon the lakes would be good, even just around Windermere would be good, or the mentally insane could tackle the hard knott pass !?!?

We just need to be social, all those southern lads seem to get together all the time


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave G (NW rep)is strangely quiet about this is he away or something? I did the last lakes run last year and it was a big success. Great run great food great company and everybody had a good time ....... well I think they did. A few even came from afar to join us.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well that died a death :?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

I think it needs someone like you to get a grips with it and do the organising for us all!!

I will help as much as I can with just being down the road from you in Chorley.

What do you think??

Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Les,
> 
> I think it needs someone like you to get a grips with it and do the organising for us all!!
> 
> ...


Maybe Jon but the guys and gals on here need to come up with some suggestions as to where to go. Another thing its getting close to Christmas so IMO it would have to be soon or in the new year. Come on you lot what do you recon? At least make some suggestions as to where and when. :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Les,

I agree, I think this now needs to be done in the new year... sort of running out of time, I was thinking a run up.down the coast, southport to blackpool or something like that, might be good to clear the January blues.

There are always some interesting Pub's/ Roads ( not stating any preference) in and around Cheshire and Lanc's.

There's my 2 pence worth


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Les,
> 
> I agree, I think this now needs to be done in the new year... sort of running out of time, I was thinking a run up.down the coast, southport to blackpool or something like that, might be good to clear the January blues.
> 
> ...


Sounds a plan Jam maybe between Christmas and new year if not then into the new year then. You will find you can't please all of the people all of the time with dates and times etc. You just need suggestions then give a date to run it. The problem with Southport to Blackpool is it's not a very interesting run esp if you go via Preston which is the direct route but I am sure we could work a better route out. I know a great Fish and Chips restaurant in Blackpool called the "Yorkshire Fisheries" so we could stop off there and I also know a cheap parking multi close buy. What do people recon?


----------



## blue TiT (Jan 4, 2008)

Never been to a meet, sounds good, id be up 4 it


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been contributing to this thread for a while. I will help organise a North West meet, but at the mo I am working 60 hour weeks and we have another child on the way so there are some serious prep activities.

If the answer is the New Year then so be it, the southport/blackpool run is never gonna be a scenic one, but its easy to organise. More scenic destinations such as the trough of Bowland or the Lakes require a bit more forethought and planning - especially when there are convoys of 10 plus cars, narrow roads and the path less travelled.

All I know is I really enjoyed Cottsie's yourkshire dales cruise (apart from grounding my car half a dozen times), it was good to meet fellow TT'ers like Les, Yellow, TTcool etc, and would love to do it all again.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

DaveG's been on (another :lol: ) holiday. He does like them.
What happened to Dani's famous pennine cruises ?

Maybe NW does needs livening up,

oh poo I remember - a forum member who shall not be named organised meets, didn't turn up to them himself and then sold his TT to another TTOC / forum member who saw it being towed away a few months later as he hadn't paid the finance off. Nothing to do with the Club or the Forum, just a crook.

DaveG is busy making keyrings and going on holidays, Dani is playing a big part on the TTOC mag -

The spotlights on Matt & Les, step up to help out please - unless there are other takers. Talk to Nem or Me as Hev our rep Sec is busy getting married. A load shared is a load quartered or something.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

If everyone who is interested in attending registers a post with the answers to these simple questions then we can get a better idea of what people want to do.

1. Pre Xmas or Post New Year?

2. More about the meet/less about the drive or more about the drive/less about the meet?

3. Just a day out? or a weekender?

My own preferences are as follows:

1. Post New Year - Dead busy at the mo, but pre Feb 9th when no.2 child is due.

2. More about the meet/less about the drive. - North West meets are few and far between, the weather won't be condusive to spirited driving anyway.

3. Just a day out - less to organise  And if its a success we can do it more frequently than once every preston guild.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

1/ Post New Year.
2/More about the meet but the drive is important to
3/A day out.



Matt B said:


> If everyone who is interested in attending registers a post with the answers to these simple questions then we can get a better idea of what people want to do.
> 
> 1. Pre Xmas or Post New Year?
> 
> ...


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Similar to the other guys.

1. Post New Year
2. Meet but nice drive would be good.
3. Day out

Cheers
Jon


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Pre or post, but i work offshore, so not available all the time.
2. Not really bothered about the drive just like to meet some of you guys and see the cars. 
3. just the day.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

For all you frustrated north-midlanders/north westerners;

there is a meeting on 22nd November
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=125064

I can still add to the number of bums on seats. But please let me know before the end of this week


----------



## tt_kid (Aug 16, 2007)

Not been on the forums for a while! And came across this post! I've dropped on occasionally but there never appears to be anything for the North West as Matt rightly pointed out!!

Was surprised to see this managed to get to 3 pages before any comment from Dani! I'm still confused how you can live in Wilmslow and be the North Midlands rep! :?

I'm gonna see if I can make the curry night!

Bit of notice would be good but I'm up for a drive out any Sunday! 8)

Cheers

Matt


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tt_kid said:


> Was surprised to see this managed to get to 3 pages before any comment from Dani! I'm still confused how you can live in Wilmslow and be the North Midlands rep! :?


Well, the baby needs a name, doesn't she :wink: :roll: :lol:

Hope to see you on the 22nd, Matt


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> tt_kid said:
> 
> 
> > Was surprised to see this managed to get to 3 pages before any comment from Dani! I'm still confused how you can live in Wilmslow and be the North Midlands rep! :?
> ...


Oh, and watch the EVENTS board!!!!!!!!!!! There will be a TT race early in the new year and a visit to Historic Motorsport in Daventry 8) 
I'll be poststing up as soon as I've decided when to go skiing


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> For all you frustrated north-midlanders/north westerners;
> 
> there is a meeting on 22nd November
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=125064
> ...


Would love to have a curry with you all but will be in the canaries (ah well every cloud and all that!)
Have a popadum for me!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

do hope some something is sorted for the NW 

not to bothered about a drive

but up for just a meet at a pub or somthing grab some lunch and perve at all the TT's 

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shell said:


> do hope some something is sorted for the NW
> 
> not to bothered about a drive
> 
> ...


Well, what stops you coming on the 22nd? 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=125064

You are just around the corner from the Viceroy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I just been through this thread top to bottom.
There are 5 of you in the Greater Manchester area. Some of you only want a meal and a chat. So come on guys/gals: I can still change number of bums on seats for the Indian pre-christmas meal 8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm in liverpool that weekend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shell said:


> i'm in liverpool that weekend


That's quite o.k. Liverpool to Bollington only takes 45 minutes; 30 minutes in a TT


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i wont be in my TT and i will be getting rather drunk :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

shell said:


> i wont be in my TT and i will be getting rather drunk :lol:


The first issue is no problem, the second one is entirely up to you :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> For all you frustrated north-midlanders/north westerners;
> 
> there is a meeting on 22nd November
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=125064
> ...


I would love to come, but I am on Holiday... Also would be my first meet so I would be a little shy 



mikecrossuk said:


> 1. Pre or post.
> 2. Not really bothered about the drive just like to meet some of you guys and see the cars.
> 3. just the day.


I agree with this, think it would be good just to say hello and have a look around a few cars... was trying to think of somewhere around Oulton Park that we could meet... any thoughts?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > For all you frustrated north-midlanders/north westerners;
> ...


There is no need to be shy at all, we are all a very friendly bunch 

Oulton Park is just round the corner from me (well 25 miles away).

I am planning a few things for next year, so watch the EVENTS board
[one of them is a TT-Race early next year ====> on my ScaleXtric track]


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i will be defo looking for up coming events :mrgreen:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Oulton Park is just round the corner from me (well 25 miles away).
> 
> I am planning a few things for next year, so watch the EVENTS board
> [one of them is a TT-Race early next year ====> on my ScaleXtric track]


I would be up for a bit of ScaleXtric... I am 20 miles from Oulton Park too...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Oulton Park is just round the corner from me (well 25 miles away).
> ...


Excellent!

Which way then? I am here  
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... ct_me.html


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


the other way :roll:

I am here Warrington! (Some one has too)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> I am here Warrington! (Some one has too)


Just round the corner then  And Warrington has a super Kart track too 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Good Idea... Meet up at the Kart track... chat about cars, then thrash some Karts about to see who is best... and the TT's never have to get damaged!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't Warrington down south? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Good Idea... Meet up at the Kart track... chat about cars, then thrash some Karts about to see who is best... and the TT's never have to get damaged!


We can certainly do that but make sure I'm NOT on your team: I'm rubbish at Karting 



wallsendmag said:


> Isn't Warrington down south? :roll:


Andrew, Warrington is west ,,,, from me anyway :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Isn't Warrington down south? :roll:


Well It is south of Newcastle!

Warrington is on the M6/M62 crossing... 15miles from Liverpool, 15 Miles from Manchester. Its not the greatest of places!


----------



## bluey-uk (Jul 23, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Good Idea... Meet up at the Kart track... chat about cars, then thrash some Karts about to see who is best... and the TT's never have to get damaged!


Now that sounds fun  sorry for my lack of input, but was slightly embarrased about meeting you all with only a standard tt 225, but after a trip to awesome yesterday for an apr remap and forge dv i now can at least be on your wavelength  seriously i would be up for the karting.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bluey-uk said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Good Idea... Meet up at the Kart track... chat about cars, then thrash some Karts about to see who is best... and the TT's never have to get damaged!
> ...


Watch the EVENTS borad for Karting in the New Year


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I only Have a standard TT TDI


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> I only Have a standard TT TDI


What's this *only *all about? It is *your TT* and I am sure you are very happy with it!
So from now on say a pround:
"my TT is a TDI" Go on, say it 100 times with a big


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Good Idea... Meet up at the Kart track... chat about cars, then thrash some Karts about to see who is best... and the TT's never have to get damaged!


Now thats my idea of a meet!

Speedkarting in Warrington then? Put me down.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matt B said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Good Idea... Meet up at the Kart track... chat about cars, then thrash some Karts about to see who is best... and the TT's never have to get damaged!
> ...


 [smiley=rifle.gif] 
Oops, was that not what you meant  :wink: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

about to drop off the front page, so I thought I would boost this up a bit


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Dates dependant - as always! - I'll be up for a bit of karting. Who's going to organise it?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Dates dependant - as always! - I'll be up for a bit of karting. Who's going to organise it?


Seems like the TTOC is going to arrange something I think for the 8th March 2009... will keep an eye on that ... as such I think we will have to go back to the idea of a little group drinkie poo's if anyone is up for it? sometime in Jan I would guess is good... I might even have got round to joining the TTOC by then... (Just waiting to see if Ms. Jammyd took the hint that signing me up as a christmas present was a good idea )


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Dates dependant - as always! - I'll be up for a bit of karting. Who's going to organise it?
> ...


Well said that Man. I started this thread cos there were no meets planned but quite frankly March is too far away!!!
Southport/Blackpool in Jan would be good.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Matt B said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Mark Davies said:
> ...


Could just do a meet up in Southport have a cup of something warm... drive up the prom and round the town and then back for a spot of something to eat...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Could just do a meet up in Southport have a cup of something warm... drive up the prom and round the town and then back for a spot of something to eat...


Pick a weekend in Jan and we can start a thread! Another NW thread.....shock horror


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

17th or 24th Jan

both saturdays

i hope something is organised


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

shell said:


> 17th or 24th Jan
> 
> both saturdays
> 
> i hope something is organised


Lets go for the 24th... Gives us all a bit of time to sort ourselves out 

Matt Do the deed and get the thread going...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Well said that Man. I started this thread cos there were no meets planned but quite frankly March is too far away!!!
> *Southport*/Blackpool in Jan would be good.


That's Davidg's domaine. Perhaps he'll be happy to organise?

David???


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > That's Davidg's domaine. Perhaps he'll be happy to organise?
> > David???


Hes not posted on this thread or in the events for sometime, is he still the NW rep then? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've sent David a PM. Lets hope he'll pick it up in the next few days


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Les, I'm shocked. You not a member of the TTOC   

That'll be 10 candels for you next time :twisted:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

24th then woop

or something soon :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Les, I'm shocked. You not a member of the TTOC
> 
> That'll be 10 candels for you next time :twisted:


 I am so but my membership runs out soon, just got my new mag Narrrrr [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Les, I'm shocked. You not a member of the TTOC
> ...


That was lucky you were just about to get pushed in the direction of www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Les, I'm shocked. You not a member of the TTOC
> ...


So what happened to your TTOC logo below your avatar :?



wallsendmag said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I am so but my membership runs out soon, just got my new mag Narrrrr [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


How did you guess :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


So what happened to your TTOC logo below your avatar :? 


les said:


> I never had a TTOC logo below my avatar :roll:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Les, I'm shocked. You not a member of the TTOC
> 
> I am so but my membership runs out soon, just got my new mag Narrrrr [smiley=argue.gif]


[/quote][/quote]
So what happened to your TTOC logo below your avatar :? 


les said:


> Should this TTOC Chatter !! not be in the TTOC Members Section....This is the Events Section :?
> 
> (Allways wanted to be a Mod )


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

BLOODY HELL PETE. I thought you where DEAD 



Roadhog said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Les, I'm shocked. You not a member of the TTOC
> ...


[/quote]
So what happened to your TTOC logo below your avatar :? 


les said:


> Should this TTOC Chatter !! not be in the TTOC Members Section....This is the Events Section :?
> 
> (Allways wanted to be a Mod )


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

les said:


> BLOODY HELL PETE. I thought you where DEAD
> 
> Not quite, but was begining to think you were :wink: Not seen you post for ages mate.
> 
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Les,

post here 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=128283

and Kevin will sort the TTOC logo for you


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

So is the 24th on then?

just to get back on topic 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jammyd said:


> So is the 24th on then?
> 
> just to get back on topic 8)


Yep 24th is good for me, as long as my missus doesn't go into labour!.

I will start a thread over Xmas period and send PM invites to people who have contributed to this thread.
Matt


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, folks. Not forgotten about this but Xmas has been a bit of a mare and have been working.
I will start up a thread for 24th Jan.

Matt


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Excellent Matey...

I'm up for the 24th... Let me know via pm when you start the thread i'd do it but don't wanna tread on anyone's toes..

If you need a hand with anything... let me know...

just hope my car has a few additional mods by the time were there... at the mo... i'm 100% standard... LOL :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Looking forward to it, hope it comes off for the 24th. got the day reserved in my diary!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ditto...

we'll deffo have to sort something out now... otherwise i'll be board on the 24th...


----------



## bluey-uk (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking forward to this, date free in diary 

Tony maybe we could meet and have a mini convoy to final destination ? are you in leigh or wigan ?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ah haaaaa you the one i've spotted !!!!! well hello there... I've seen you about 3 times i think LOL... not many TT's round this end especially that colour... Wondered if it was on here... and you are.. :lol: :lol:

Mini convoy sounds good... probably just me and you unless anyone from wigan gets on here... LOL or Matt may wanna head this way... Well me and matt are trying to get a route planed for the cruise with good photo oportunities along the way and then also a pub with a big enough car park for us all to ge summat to eat at the end of the leg...

As soon as we sorted that out times ect.. we'll get a thread started...

Oh... Live in leigh but work in wigan.... There pretty much the same plce anyway these day LOL


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Well me and matt are trying to get a route planed for the cruise with good photo oportunities along the way and then also a pub with a big enough car park for us all to ge summat to eat at the end of the leg...
> 
> As soon as we sorted that out times ect.. we'll get a thread started...


Spot on, thats if Matt ever manages to get away from work :evil:

Many thanks to Tony for the help, anyone else with any suggestions feel free to PM me or Tony. A NW meet is sooooooooooo long overdue!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Too true... Long overdue..

Be just nice to see a long line of tt's and actually talk to people who've got the APR remap... think it'll make my mind up for me...

Like to get summat up and set in stone on the 12th... Gives people time to have a look and express there interest and get talking about it.. 12days later it'll be the event...

If your struggling with the route and with time off work can ya drop us a e-mail with a proposed route on a map or summat matt... I'll have a drive up and check it out and feed back... only if your struggling ofcourse. 

Looking forward to it..

*24th Jan North West TT Meet... Stay tuned for more info :lol: *


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Tony, dont worry I can sort the route out. It gives me an excuse to go out out for a gratuitous drive!
Lovin your 24th Meet signature strip!
:lol: 
Matt


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's good to know that someone is organizing something 

24th is good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

just hope were not stepping on anyones toes... i'm sure if we were they'd say something... we just feel gutted it's been quite round this way [smiley=bigcry.gif]

cheers for the support Dani.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> It's good to know that someone is organizing something
> 
> 24th is good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Aint that the truth Dani. Shame our are rep seems to have hibernated :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to know that someone is organizing something
> ...


Are you coming Les?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Hope to be Matt I miss very few and I organised the last Lakes run out to Buttermere.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

So this meet is on the 24th Jan, i am off work then so i can attend.......... but where is it?? lol
Sorry if it has been mentioned in the thread, but 7 pages of chatting and i cant seem to find it? :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok so in brief the current thinking is Southport.

However myself and Tony both recognise that

a - its not central

b - its pretty shit in terms of terms of good roads for a drive.

Currently the location is up for debate, but we have committed to making a decision by the weekend, so that we can give folks a chance to make plans.

**Edit BTW Redscouse, if you have just watched the 4th round draw you will know that we are playing you lot for the 2nd time in a week on 24th COYB!!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Agree South port is a bit out of the way, so maybe somewhere a bit more inland... let me get a map up!
If we are looking at the south of the region could go anywhere from Wigan down to Windsford. Could consider somewhere around Oulton Park, a few nice pubs and a few big car parks!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> **Edit BTW Redscouse, if you have just watched the 4th round draw you will know that we are playing you lot for the 2nd time in a week on 24th COYB!!!


So thats 3 spankings from the reds in one season for you lot then :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > **Edit BTW Redscouse, if you have just watched the 4th round draw you will know that we are playing you lot for the 2nd time in a week on 24th COYB!!!
> ...


I like things in three's!!!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK 24th sounds a bad idea now ( unless your a blue nose) with FA cup on the same day. :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> OK 24th sounds a bad idea now ( unless your a blue nose) with FA cup on the same day. :?


I am thinking the South CHeshire Meet on the 25th will be more for me, unless they play the Cup match on Sun'd


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL yes what a draw, im sure Torres will net a few, before Stevie G gives someone like Cahill a black eye 

Anyway i personally cant do the 25th, so lets hope we can keep it to the 24th and the game is on the 25th!

I like jammyd's idea of somewhere live Outlon Park or somewhere within that region as it will still take me a while to get there, but for me anyway, its not gonna be 2 odd hours to Southport lol :-|


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright fellas, I have got to say the Everton Liverpool fixture will be the tie of the round and will probably be scheduled according to who has dibs on the TV rights for the 4th round. Setanta have the Manure game on now and ITV had villa on earlier, I am pretty sure we may get put on the Sunday.

Anyhow, alternative venues are welcomed, Delamere forest, Tatton Park etc wherever.
However if you do have a strong preference can you make it known by mid week so we can get something organised.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

still think the coast road is the way to go


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> still think the coast road is the way to go


John O'Groats? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Coast is good but as said bit out of the way!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Anyhow, alternative venues are welcomed, Delamere forest, Tatton Park etc wherever.
> However if you do have a strong preference can you make it known by mid week so we can get something organised.


That's my back yard, Matt 

However, 25th is out of the question for me as it is my son's birthday. But I'm still game for the 24th


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

ooooo so wats happeneng and people need reminding too :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

well looks like nobody has come up with other suggestions so we just waiting for matt to get a route sorted... I'd have gone myself but i'm TT-less at teh mo.  just dropped it off now  hopefully it done for tomoz.... I want ya all on ya knees praying it's good news :lol: :lol:

Also it's been requested i bring Vagcom and lead on the 24th  so if anyone needs a scan.. and not got the own vagcom just give me a shout on day... only draw back is it freeware... so ya'll have to have an idea where the fault it... Engine ABS ect...


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

Is it definately the 24th then?

I'll have to book a day off work so need to know soon.

Ta

Dave


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i hope its a good turn out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Depending on what peeps want and if you are doing a run, Matt ,,,,,,

but if all else fails I'm happy to do the usual Beehive run/meet on the 24th Jan. However, for now I'll take a back seat as I don't want to interfere with your plans. I am sure that between us we'll pull something off 

Oh, and keep the 8th March free as this is the day of the karting event (see thread on Events' board)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Oh, and keep the 8th March free as this is the day of the karting event (see thread on Events' board)


Good Karting Track near me if anyone is interested!

24th sounds good to me still


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

were is you?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

shell said:


> were is you?


The lovely town of Warrington... Best known for the number of roads that bypass it! :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Back on topic
OK, so the fa cup match has been scheduled for 25th Jan at 16:00 so there are no clashes with our 24th Meet.

The current plan is a Southport meet and a coast road run (very handy for me if my missus decides to go into labour!) but not very handy for some others.

So please for the last time before we go to the trouble of organising the meet/route/somewhere to eat can everyone please indicate whether this is ok for them or if you would rather go south ie, more in the Tatton Park/Delamere forest region.

If you want to go for somewhere more central then you will have to help myself and Tony with the location as we are Northern boys!!

So if we could have a show of hands

Saturday 24th of Jan at
a) Southport and along the coast road
b) Somewhere more central.

Unless you let us know before the end of this week its deffo going to be Southport.

Ta


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am easy really,

Southport is about an hour from me so its not too bad...

Delemere is nice cause of the country roads but hey I am easy!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt speaking from experience Just decide on the location and date or it can be a nightmare, your sure to upset somebody no matter what date you go for. I intend coming whichever you choose ( now the match has been switched  ) You can't please all of the people all of the time even with the best of intentions. :? IMO you just make matters worse for yourself with a show of hands. My advice is just go for it but its your call mate. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

24th is good for me and any location/route will do. As Les said, just decide what/when you are doing your drive Matt. You are the boss


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt

Southport looks like a go'er...

As for time i reckoned about 1:00pm ish... but open for debate... just my views... any earlier people abit further won't wanna bother... any later and if people get lost it'll be getting too dark for pics... just my thoughts


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Matt
> 
> Southport looks like a go'er...
> 
> As for time i reckoned about 1:00pm ish... but open for debate... just my views... any earlier people abit further won't wanna bother... any later and if people get lost it'll be getting too dark for pics... just my thoughts


Na a bit late IMO 10 or 11am would be better IMO but hey whatever.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Les, Les, you are going back on what you've said before  Let Matt sort it: time/drive/meal and all


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Les, Les, you are going back on what you've said before  Let Matt sort it: time/drive/meal and all


Not really Dani thats why I said WHATEVER. :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Les, Les, you are going back on what you've said before  Let Matt sort it: time/drive/meal and all
> ...


OK you two, you sound like my parents.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right......... im ok for this meet still........ and i dont mind where it is (hate using the TomTom mind) hehe :lol:

I live just south of Stoke, so i will join the M6 at Stoke and have to come allllllllll the way up and come off and make my way to Southport, where i have never been before :?

Anyway.... if anyone else is coming up the M6, let me know as id like to tag along as i wont have a clue where im going 

Anytime start will do for me, early morning or afternoon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Well Dani is my mum after all :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matt B said:


> OK you two, you sound like my parents.


Perhaps we could be ------ agewise that is. I know Les can :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matt B said:


> OK you two, you sound like my parents.


Perhaps we could be ------ agewise that is. I know Les can :twisted:



les said:


> Well Dani is my mum after all :wink:


Son, how come you have a different surname to me then :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Matt
> 
> Southport looks like a go'er...
> 
> As for time i reckoned about 1:00pm ish... but open for debate... just my views... any earlier people abit further won't wanna bother... any later and if people get lost it'll be getting too dark for pics... just my thoughts


Tony, you have a PM


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Right......... im ok for this meet still........ and i dont mind where it is (hate using the TomTom mind) hehe :lol:
> 
> I live just south of Stoke, so i will join the M6 at Stoke and have to come allllllllll the way up and come off and make my way to Southport, where i have never been before :?
> 
> ...


If you pop up the M6 and on to the M62, I can meet you somewhere around IKEA or the services at Burtonwood... J9/J8, its then a quick pop down the M62 to J5 up the great new (very fast) slip road on to the M57 and its about 15/20 mins from the end of there!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Right......... im ok for this meet still........ and i dont mind where it is (hate using the TomTom mind) hehe :lol:
> ...


jammy..... sounds good to me buddy. Once its all arranged ill give you a PM and we can sort something out. Thanks mate


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > OK you two, you sound like my parents.
> ...


Because we have different fathers as you well know mother. :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

The misses has just given me the "I suppose you can go" comment... so I am def coming!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

i am up for southport 

i live oldham way but fella lives in southport


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Because we have different fathers as you well know mother. :roll:


So I am Granny Dani, Mother Felicitas. What's next :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Because we have different fathers as you well know mother. :roll:
> ...


Just you wait and see .....Now get back on topic. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Been in touch with matt...

Just so you don't think we've just left it... A new thread will be up on monday already... I know of 5 TT's including me and matt that will be there... (The other guys aint joined to TTF yet) Judging by the interest on here (seems like a few) it's looking like a go'er.

24th Jan...BOOK IT IN... DETAILS AND NEW THREAD ON MONDAY !!


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Just skipped right to the end of the threads.................
so is it Southport on the 24th?

I'll come if it is.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes... 24th & Southport.

Matt B is just firming up on meeting point and route for run with pic oportunities... then the pub meal me thinks :lol:

It'll all become clear at the latest Monday..and a new thread will be started..

cheers

tony


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm in and my lady friend has booked the 24th off work to join me so don't you dare change the date or i'm DEAD :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'd better ask if someone needs a passenger then


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks, like I'm coming to this one also.  

Coming from Stoke, so would like to join a convoy if possible 8)

Can bring VCDS if anyone want some codes looking at.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Looks, like I'm coming to this one also.
> 
> Coming from Stoke, so would like to join a convoy if possible 8)
> 
> Can bring VCDS if anyone want some codes looking at.


Hey chad buddy, im coming from Market Drayton Shropshire, so i will be coming up the A53 and getting on the M6 at Junction 15 if you would like to meet and convoy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I am in Horwich Bolton 1 mile from Junc 6 off the M61 not far from the Reebok stadium if anyone wants to meet up then let me know ( we dont have a starting/meeting point as yet ) OK lets wait till Monday when hopefully we will know more.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> I am in Horwich Bolton 1 mile from Junc 6 off the M61 not far from the Reebok stadium if anyone wants to meet up then let me know ( we dont have a starting/meeting point as yet ) OK lets wait till Monday when hopefully we will know more.


Alright mate... Think there's a few of us not far from you (Wigan Way) That are gonna be meeting up... I know of 3 including myself... So if you wanna tag on with us... think we'll be heading down the secenic route and not the Motorway (via wrightington)

I've had an e-mail off matt and it's all in hand folks...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Horwich Bolton 1 mile from Junc 6 off the M61 not far from the Reebok stadium if anyone wants to meet up then let me know ( we dont have a starting/meeting point as yet ) OK lets wait till Monday when hopefully we will know more.
> ...


Sounds good to me. How about meeting up at the BP garage just off junc 27 M6 Wrightinton a stones throw from the motorway and quite a big pitch to park up on?


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Looks, like I'm coming to this one also.
> 
> Coming from Stoke, so would like to join a convoy if possible 8)
> 
> Can bring VCDS if anyone want some codes looking at.


Hi CHADTT. I'm in Crewe so could join up if you want and make it a car convoy with Redscouse lol :mrgreen:

(That's if the misses doesn't want to go to Cumbria on the same day for her uncle's birthday......fingers crossed :x )


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

stundies said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks, like I'm coming to this one also.
> ...


Sounds good to me mate, im up for that, thats 3 of us from around our neck of the woods lol


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

stundies said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks, like I'm coming to this one also.
> ...


Sounds good.... Me and Redscouse are meeting at J8 M62, I am going to scan see if there is a decent route up which is not totally along the motorway, but if not we will have to run up the M62 and M57


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

im gonna try and get the day off work, if i can is anybody coming from stockport way? might see you along the way.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Guys, 
Really pleased with the amount of interest in this one. I have been driving around with my other half this weekend trying to find a good starting point (now on a shortlist), a route taking in a couple of places and a good end point.
Nearly finalised now, just in discussion with Tony about starting the official thread tomorrow.

One thing thats definitely finalised is the date 24th Jan, and the location - Southport.
More info in the official thread tomorrow.

Matt


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> stundies said:
> 
> 
> > CHADTT said:
> ...


Convoy!!! 8)  

How about meeting up at M6 J16, theres a 'little thief' (little Chef), just off the roundabout which is underneath the motorway junction. Good place to meet as we would then get straight on the motorway.

What do you reckon time wise for leaving, journey time is about 75minutes. 
(M6-J16 to J26, M53-J3, A570 into Southport).

Guessing the meet at Southport would be 11:30 ish, so we could meet at M6 J16 before the convoy around 10ish (time for a cuppa/chat).

Hows this sound?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

CHAD, sounds good to me buddy...... meeting at the Little Chef sounds ok too but we will see what matt says about the times first..... i certainly dont mind meeting earlier for a brew


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> CHAD, sounds good to me buddy...... meeting at the Little Chef sounds ok too but we will see what matt says about the times first..... i certainly dont mind meeting earlier for a brew


Great, hopefully a few others will see this and want to join in. [smiley=gossip.gif] 

When the new thread starts, we could do with summarising some of the convoy meeting points.

Just hope the weather is with us.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Alright guys, we are thinking 11:00 to 11:30 ish for the rendezvous.
The favoured meet up place is a pub car park and I am just waiting to get in touch with them to see if they are open Sat morning for coffees. That way we can all have a brew together


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Brill, looking forward to this now 

Matt........ good work matey on organising this, shud be good. But thanks very much for sorting something out, also thanks to Tony who i think is helping you


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Brill, looking forward to this now
> 
> Matt........ good work matey on organising this, shud be good. But thanks very much for sorting something out, also thanks to Tony who i think is helping you


No problem, and your right Tony is co-organising this event.
As you may or may not know the main attractions of this region revolve around the coastal area, which we intend to take in. On my reccy today I have to say it was bloody freezin and windy, but well worth it.
So make sure to wear your thermals and be prepared to have a little walk (and I do mean little) so that you will get the most from this day out.
All will be revealed tomorrow, when Tony has the PR sorted


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt E-mail sent see what you think about the one issue i spotted... It was a decent run i had down tonight. Not long returned... Got mark on standby with his laptop for the morning at work... to make sure it's all sorted from the Presentation point of view... Once the post is up we can expand on the planned deatils and itinery for the Cruise to other locations... I'll also try and swindle a menu for the final resting place.. so people can have a look through...

Don't Worry folks.. Even though we haven't heard off the northwest rep... me & Matt will sort summat out for us all :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Right Folks...

I've e-mailed a draft of the New post to matt... obviously some finner tuning and check of my spelling... It's ready to be posted up by matt ASAP so keep your eye's Peeled...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Right Folks...
> 
> I've e-mailed a draft of the New post to matt... obviously some finner tuning and check of my spelling... It's ready to be posted up by matt ASAP so keep your eye's Peeled...


Good man Tony... looking forward to seeing the route

Paul


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Adam Wright said:


> im gonna try and get the day off work, if i can is anybody coming from stockport way? might see you along the way.


i would have been hun, i am only in Oldham few junctions up from u but i will be at southport alreadyy 

so excited about this  but still nervous dont no anyone lol :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dont worry shell...... i think most people who are coming havent met each other!!!

Just so you know...... im the tall dark handsome bloke, with the 6 pack and huge feet  ...... oooo and big wallet!

(totally opposite if im honest LOL )


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

For Reference New Thread... EVENT CONFIRMED !!

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130713

Also the Put a face to the name Thread may be usful to spot faces once there 

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=129587


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Dont worry shell...... i think most people who are coming havent met each other!!!
> 
> Just so you know...... im the tall dark handsome bloke, with the 6 pack and huge feet  ...... oooo and big wallet!
> 
> (totally opposite if im honest LOL )


 :lol: 
i'm the 16year old looking girl 

i'm not that young though lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shell said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry shell...... i think most people who are coming havent met each other!!!
> ...


 Tut, tell you what why dont you both book a room together in the wiggan tree :-*


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Tut Tut jealousy :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


Never forgetting the candle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Got the reminder message but unfortunately I'm working that day and don't finish until 1pm. Too late to book the day off too. Never mind - have fun!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU Tut said:


> Never forgetting the candle :lol: :lol:


[/quote]

Oi dont you start 
:twisted:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this a blind date thread now then????


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU Tut said:
> 
> 
> > Never forgetting the candle :lol: :lol:


Oi dont you start 
:twisted:[/quote]
He-he-he-he :twisted:


----------



## Dave C (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll tag on with you guys coming up the M6 at Lymm ( jct 20 ) if that's ok.

Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave C said:


> I'll tag on with you guys coming up the M6 at Lymm ( jct 20 ) if that's ok.
> 
> Cheers


Not a problem, will be good to have 4 or more cars. So I guess we better make that meet up at the Dicconson Arms at 10-30am to get to Southport for 11-30am


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

10:30 Fine for me... I've spoke to one of the other lads... It's first left after the hospital... Right on corner can't miss it apparantly :roll:

Just don't got leaving me behind with you APR Map  Swine  LOL.... hey while your here which DV you got Forge or APR to match the map?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> 10:30 Fine for me... I've spoke to one of the other lads... It's first left after the hospital... Right on corner can't miss it apparantly :roll:
> 
> Just don't got leaving me behind with you APR Map  Swine  LOL.... hey while your here which DV you got Forge or APR to match the map?


Hmmm if you pass the hospital ( on your right) you will be coming via Parbold hill ( not from the direction of the M6) so the Dicconson arms is on your right not your left. :? If you are coming via the M6 end its on your left at the cross roads. :roll: 
I have too many points on my licence to be giving it some stick and thre are a few cameras about. My DV is a custom made one a kind of copy of a forge.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dave C said:


> I'll tag on with you guys coming up the M6 at Lymm ( jct 20 ) if that's ok.
> 
> Cheers


Dave, I will be joining the M6 at J20, where abouts are you coming from? I am in Warrington...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> Hmmm if you pass the hospital ( on your right) you will be coming via Parbold hill ( not from the direction of the M6) so the Dicconson arms is on your right not your left. :? If you are coming via the M6 end its on your left at the cross roads. :roll:
> I have too many points on my licence to be giving it some stick and thre are a few cameras about. My DV is a custom made one a kind of copy of a forge.


No I was assuming with hospital on left as coming from wigan so pub is first left... and it's first right into carpark on corner. :lol: :lol:

You put ya left leg in... ya put ya left leg out... in out in out... ya shake it all about  Gosh point is i know where it is :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm if you pass the hospital ( on your right) you will be coming via Parbold hill ( not from the direction of the M6) so the Dicconson arms is on your right not your left. :? If you are coming via the M6 end its on your left at the cross roads. :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll: :idea:


----------

